# A couple senior girls



## PhillipM (Nov 18, 2012)

All lite with bare 550 ex off camera

1





-
2




-
3




-
4




-
5




-
6




-
7




-
8


----------



## GrahamPhisher (Nov 18, 2012)

really amazing shots, what i like is that it feels it captures a real mood, not a forced one for some concept. they just seem very relaxed too (which i like)


----------



## mishele (Nov 18, 2012)

Love # 5!!
Thanks for sharing and welcome to the forum!!


----------



## PhillipM (Nov 18, 2012)

Thank you.... Just trying to wind down the season... The girls are always really relaxed, just because of my style, and the atmosphere in the studio.

I'll be glad when winter gets here, so I can play.  I'm starting up my darkroom, and moving into 4x5 printing.  Till then, more editing ;(

Anyway, a couple from Ab's
Light from the street, and a 550 off camera left for hair behind her.

9





-
10






-
11





-
*RB67 shot, with a bare 550 for lighting*

12





-
13





-
14

*550 w/mini softbox*


----------



## Designer (Nov 18, 2012)

Yer doin' it right.  Congratulations!


----------



## jwbryson1 (Nov 18, 2012)

These are exceptional.  Very very good. Thanks for posting!


----------



## laynea24 (Nov 18, 2012)

Great photos!


----------



## thetrue (Nov 18, 2012)

I was hoping for the grey haired variety!! Lol

Very nice shots!!!


----------



## Derrel (Nov 18, 2012)

I really liked #3 and #10, and also enjoyed the "hippie chick" ones with the old Polaroid Land camera!!!


----------



## PhillipM (Nov 18, 2012)

Only grey hair is on this side of the camera... 
The hippie thing was something I felt like playing with, especially with Ab's... It all worked out well.

Same lighting on these.

15





-
16





-
17





-
18


----------



## tirediron (Nov 18, 2012)

Outstanding; easily some of the best "simple" lighting that's been posted here in a long time!  Perhaps some further expanation of your set-up would be of benefit to others here.


----------



## PhillipM (Nov 18, 2012)

Hi Tire.. Thank you.

I'm shooting this fall stuff around 1.5 hours before sunset, so I have to keep it simple.  We're hit'n and run'n as we go.  Mom's are holding my 550 in their hands, powered at around 1/8th power.  I'm shooting usually with a 300 f4 on a tripod.  Boom Boom move to another location, and/or pose / outfit.

I'm usually shooting around 60th of a second to let that ambient blend in over the shadows if there are any.  I normally hand meter all my shots, but in the fall session, I don't have the time.

Pretty much it really.

19





-
20





-
21





-
22


----------



## tirediron (Nov 18, 2012)

PhillipM said:


> Hi Tire.. Thank you.
> 
> I'm shooting this fall stuff around 1.5 hours before sunset, so I have to keep it simple.  We're hit'n and run'n as we go.*  Mom's are holding my 550 in their hands, powered at around 1/8th power.*  I'm shooting usually with a 300 f4 on a tripod.  Boom Boom move to another location, and/or pose / outfit.
> 
> ...


Thanks!  Just goes to prove how invaluable a good VAL can be, and that you don't need a lot of 'oomph' from your flash.


----------



## Big Mike (Nov 18, 2012)

Very strong work, thanks for sharing.


----------



## PhillipM (Nov 18, 2012)

Thanks guys... 

I've been lucky to hold classes from time to time about lighting, posing and editing.

I always preference the class, that I'm not interested in your gear.  I'm interested in your vision of the shot.

Everything else will fall into place, once you have that.

My edits are usually 30 to 45 seconds as well.

Have a great one today.  Lunch is calling, then another girl this afternoon.

AB800 w/med SB, mom holding my windshield reflector for fill.


----------



## ewick (Nov 18, 2012)

All your shots are great. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Samerr9 (Nov 18, 2012)

Simply great work! I am really impressed with the lighting from one single bare flash.. 

But I have a question, if you don't mind. It is your mother holding the flash, How come she is positioning it very accurately to get minimal or/and interesting shadows? I would really appriciate the tip that makes her position the flash that good.

Thank you for sharing such good work, Keep it up and surely would like to see more


----------



## Designer (Nov 18, 2012)

Samerr9 said:


> Simply great work! I am really impressed with the lighting from one single bare flash..
> 
> But I have a question, if you don't mind. It is your mother holding the flash, How come she is positioning it very accurately to get minimal or/and interesting shadows? I would really appriciate the tip that makes her position the flash that good.
> 
> Thank you for sharing such good work, Keep it up and surely would like to see more



Uh, I think it is not HIS mother, but the mothers of the girls.  He is skilled at directing novice flash holders how and where to direct the light, which is yet another valuable skill.


----------



## Designer (Nov 18, 2012)

PhillipM said:


> Hi Tire.. Thank you.
> 
> I'm shooting this fall stuff around 1.5 hours before sunset, so I have to keep it simple.  We're hit'n and run'n as we go.  Mom's are holding my 550 in their hands, powered at around 1/8th power.  I'm shooting usually with a 300 f4 on a tripod.  Boom Boom move to another location, and/or pose / outfit.
> 
> ...



Amazing skill and direction.  Thank you for the technical details as well.


----------



## PhillipM (Nov 18, 2012)

Ewick / Designer / Sam... Thank you.

Sam, all senior's must bring a parent or gaurdian with them to my sessions.  I talk with the moms where to move, based on what I want.  I've shot so much with this setup, it's like throwing on a pair of pants...  You just know after a while.  Since I'm not hand metering, I just chip it real quick.  Too hot?  Mom, move back 3 feet.  Not enough?  Mom move up 2 feet, and move to your left 1 foot.

First thing I ALWAYS look at is my background details, then start to place them, and pose them, then light them.

Simple stuff. Hope that helps..

24






-

25





-

26


----------



## thetrue (Nov 18, 2012)

How much is the ransom for #25? Lol


----------



## PhillipM (Nov 18, 2012)

thetrue said:


> How much is the ransom for #25? Lol



LOL

I'll let you know when mom places her order later ... 

One of my favs.  It's on my wall here.

27






28





-
29






-

30

AB800 w/sb


----------



## tirediron (Nov 18, 2012)

I hate you!


----------



## jwbryson1 (Nov 18, 2012)

These are SO GOOD!  Love them!  Are you boosting the color saturation a bit?  My only miniscule nit is a bit oversaturated in a few of the shots, but that's me looking for something to nit pic about.  I love these shots.


----------



## PhillipM (Nov 18, 2012)

tirediron said:


> I hate you!



hahahahah

Don't go hate'n 

Shot this 2 days ago..  Sweet girl

AB400 w/sb mom with windshield reflector...

JW, thanks.  I run a plugin called Virtual Photographer.  It kicks the colors some.  I run it on a 2nd layer, then mask in what I want back.  I use the "ambience" filter within it.  I've been using it for like 10 years or so.

31





-
32

Natural light. Standing in a 3' wide alley type of thing.  She's holding my windshield reflector below for fill.


----------



## SamiJoSchwirtz (Nov 18, 2012)

Love them all!!!!


----------



## MLeeK (Nov 18, 2012)

This is some gorgeous work. 
Why is it that they all seem really soft on the eyes? I think your lens is off on it's focus. The leaves are in focus in the last two.


----------



## SamiJoSchwirtz (Nov 18, 2012)

Yeah I noticed that too, still great work. Just maybe try making the eyes pop more.


----------



## CherylL (Nov 18, 2012)

Beautiful work!  Thanks for sharing the technical details.


----------



## Mully (Nov 18, 2012)

Very nice images... I really like the clean look to all of them.


----------



## PhillipM (Nov 18, 2012)

Hello all.  Around 10 years ago, I was talking with a Big Time senior photographer, complaining that I couldn't get tact sharp images.  I'll never forget him laughing at me.  He said any knuckle head can take a sharp image.  I figure he knows what he's talking about... He only works 4 months out of the year.

Anyway, it's nothing more than a style that all my customers are accustom too.  They like warm soft images.  So do I.    Now there may be some images where the eyes seem to be sharper than others.  I can't really explain that, since my processing is the same on all.

The ONLY time, I even consider eyes being tact sharp, is when I'm shooting h/s shots. 

Looking forward to seeing what we shot this evening with another gal.

33






-
34 





-

35


----------



## sactown024 (Nov 18, 2012)

Do you only do girls? 

I thought senior photos were all done by September at the latest? No?


----------



## fjrabon (Nov 18, 2012)

Great shots!  pretty much nailing the senior genre.  

If you ever move to Atlanta and need a job, let me know and you got one, haha.


----------



## fjrabon (Nov 18, 2012)

sactown024 said:


> Do you only do girls?
> 
> I thought senior photos were all done by September at the latest? No?



Should be, some people straggle along into december though.  

June - September our studio probably shoots an average of 40 kids per day.  Oct - December it's like 5-6 per day.


----------



## MLeeK (Nov 18, 2012)

sactown024 said:


> Do you only do girls?
> 
> I thought senior photos were all done by September at the latest? No?



I have one school that accepts submissions through the end of December for their seniors. 
Most are done in the summer and over by the end of October. So, no, not really only summer. 
Then there are the spring portraits which are cap and gown plus always a few without it.


----------



## PhillipM (Nov 18, 2012)

Thanks FJ... I figure I'll hang around here for a bit... Wife hates HotLanta....

I shoot 99.99% girls.  Of course in this area the schools "force" the kids to the school tog for that 1 formal and 1 casual for the yearbook.....  I don't want to step on any photographers toes that are school photographers, but around here they suck at it.  Nuff said about that.  I shoot 1 senior a day.  Never more than that.

The ones that come to me, are not only looking for something different which they always want, but more so, that 1 on 1 connection and focus I have with them.  My senior sessions with girls are 3 hours minimum.  I also send them to a salon across the street for makeup prior to them ever walking in.  My sessions are more of an experience, than, stand there, smile, sit there, smile... 

These images are for my seniors.  Not for the schools.  I shoot seniors within a 1.5 hour radius of the studio.  I shoot seniors from July through Nov.

Yep, I shoot guys but not many.

Windshield reflector for main light.






-

Re-Touched by Zorka in Russia.





-




-
Re-touch by Mirko





-


----------



## sactown024 (Nov 18, 2012)

Is the makeup included in the sitting fee or is that just a requirement you have?


----------



## PhillipM (Nov 18, 2012)

Sac.  I don't do sitting fee's....

In my mind it's a ripoff.  It's a requirement more or less, however, they can forgo the makeup session but they never do... 

I'm actually shooting one this week, where the mom paid 95.00 for a sitting fee, and she hated 75% of them. 

I hope they keep rip'n customers of their money for substandard over photoshopped images...

i must admit, I get a rush when the girls bring in the closet of clothes to shoot with... Makes my job so easy.  I style them as we'll.

Lol


----------



## Ilovemycam (Nov 18, 2012)

Amazing!

Did you use any face retouching software?


----------



## PhillipM (Nov 18, 2012)

Ilovemycam: No... These girls are ready for pageants when they walk in, except we're shooting senior work.  One think I love about seniors is peer pressure.

Think about it.


----------



## Designer (Nov 18, 2012)

PhillipM said:


> Ewick / Designer / Sam... Thank you.
> 
> Sam, all senior's must bring a parent or gaurdian with them to my sessions.  I talk with the moms where to move, based on what I want.  I've shot so much with this setup, it's like throwing on a pair of pants...  You just know after a while.  Since I'm not hand metering, I just chip it real quick.  Too hot?  Mom, move back 3 feet.  Not enough?  Mom move up 2 feet, and move to your left 1 foot.
> 
> ...



Simple for you, perhaps because you have the experience.  Thank you again.


----------



## Designer (Nov 18, 2012)

The open-mouth football player shot is another new style on me.  Interesting!  I like the serious portrait of him as well.


----------



## pgriz (Nov 18, 2012)

Beautiful images, and thank you for the tips on lighting - simple but effective.  Very impressive portfolio.


----------



## PhillipM (Nov 19, 2012)

Thansk PG...

Designer... yeah the football player was shot in his gym on a grey background.  I just asked him to scream at my feet.. 

Late yesterday's session with H.... Same lighting.  Off camera bare 550 flash.  Mom doing the VAL thang.  Using the sun, when I can for rim and/or hair lighting.





-




-




-




-


----------



## cannpope (Nov 20, 2012)

#30 - I WANT HER HAIR!!!!!


----------



## frommrstomommy (Nov 20, 2012)

These are really beautiful! The shots and the girls both  I so wish we had a real "fall" where we live in Arizona.


----------



## spacefuzz (Nov 20, 2012)

These are very consistently great. I really like 5, 15, and 31. 
As I primarily shoot outdoors with a single speedlight this gives me something to strive for, thanks!


----------



## manaheim (Nov 20, 2012)

Yeah these are amazing.  I felt like the eyes were a little softer than I would expect in a few of them, and one of them looked a little hot, but aside from the ridiculously minor nitpick... wow.


----------



## PhillipM (Nov 20, 2012)

Thanks folks... They're all great to work with... 

I wish we had a desert, like you guys out west... 

Easy shot here... 

1 AB800 w/sb and windshield reflector for fill






-

Reflector only


----------



## ronlane (Nov 20, 2012)

I like those last two really well. That last one looks like it would be tough to not blow out everything white in it.


----------



## spacefuzz (Nov 20, 2012)

Um dang to the last two....
Did she provide the dress?

What "windshield reflector" are you referring to?  Just never heard of anything fancier than a "reflector"


----------



## jhodges10 (Nov 20, 2012)

spacefuzz said:
			
		

> Um dang to the last two....
> Did she provide the dress?
> 
> What "windshield reflector" are you referring to?  Just never heard of anything fancier than a "reflector"



Pretty sure OP means a silver car windshield reflector.


----------



## PhillipM (Nov 21, 2012)

Sorry, I should have described it better.

Windshield reflector.  Silver.  Runs across the inside of a car windshield to protect the interior somewhat, and reduce heat in the car.  BIG SILVER one 

Ron: I find shooting white on white one of the easiest things to shoot.  That and black on black.

Great shooting location.  Her house.  Late evening.  550 off camera w/mini sb for fill





-

Old Barn.  Natural light on her face





-
550 w/mini sb for main. 





-


----------



## jwbryson1 (Nov 21, 2012)

PhillipM said:


> -



:heart::heart::heart:


----------



## manaheim (Nov 21, 2012)

It's funny... I nabbed one of those windshield reflectors in a yard sale once for a buck figuring I could use it for this very purpose... but then never did because I figured it would do a crappy job.  Guess my intuition was better than I realized.


----------



## ronlane (Nov 21, 2012)

What did you do to get the eyes to pop so much in those last two?


----------



## Buckster (Nov 21, 2012)

Truly outstanding work, all the way through!  Very impressive!


----------



## PhillipM (Nov 21, 2012)

ronlane said:


> What did you do to get the eyes to pop so much in those last two?



Ron: Don't remember doing anything to be honest... If I did, it was a tweek of the dodge tool, but I try not to mess with them much.  60 seconds, and I'm done.

Man: I love mine...

One of my fav seniors... Kept the editing down to a min. on this one....  






-
550 flash off camera





-




-
For the gals...






-


----------

